
Facebook acquires Gowalla - sahillavingia
http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/02/technology/gowalla_facebook/?source=cnn_bin
======
Antelope
Talent acquisition? Given the fact that they are transitioning Gowalla
employees to Timeline, that would seem to be the case.

------
jamesbritt
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3306361>

